# new to reloading wildcat rounds



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all, 
I'm new to reloading, but must get into it as I have inherited a wildcatted rifle. It only stands to reason that I don't want to full lenght resize, but don't know what type of dies I need. Does the standard decapping die full length resize, or just neck size?


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Best advise I could give is find someone who has been doing it a while and see if you can get advise in person. Second best is to get a good book (or several) and get the process straight in your head before trying anything.

Sorry, but that's the best I can do. Your post makes me think you don't really have a good idea what's involved. The good news is it's simpler than you think, but the bad news is it's very dangerous if you try and take shortcuts.

If you want to ask more specific questions you are more likely to get a strait answer. Start with what wildcat round you need to load for, and what equipment you have for it. As for the decapper, it will do both depending on how low you set it, but I'm not sure what you mean by "standard" die. The dies are specific for a cartrige.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

. .


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Don't be too quick to exclude full length sizing. Dies will have to be specific to the case most likely, and I have concluded that unless your rifle will shoot MUCH less than 1/2 MOA you won't notice a difference in neck sized brass, so I almost always full length size for my hunting rifles.

What is the rifle's chambering? If you don't have detailed info (since you inherited it) it would be a good idea to get some advice from a gunsmith. Could have a tight neck dimension, which you should know EXACTLY before loading. Probably should cast the chamber, which is supposed to be easy to do, but like I said, you may want to ask for help locally as suggested by Chestnut.

Wildcatting is fun and interesting, but it can bite you if not careful... so BE CAREFUL!


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

I am not new to reloading. Only to reloading for an '06 ackley improved.
When my Father had this rifle built my cousin had one built at the same time, and did all the reloading chores. My cousin can drop into a very deep hole for all I care, and I will NOT ask him for any help. A family thing.
I have a press, and scales, shell holder, etc. I just need information on the "standard" out of the box '06 dies. Do they, or do they not full length resize?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

They do full length resize, unless you adjust them NOT to. Knowing now what your rifle is, probably not a neck issue. I assume you know if the gun will shoot standard '06 ammo, which I would guess it does. And if that is the case you should not need to worry about neck diameter, you'll just need some '06 Improved dies.

I am not intimately familiar with that cartridge, but I would guess that the reduced body taper of the improved case will make it impossible to use standard '06 dies to neck size only, so new dies will be in order.

Sorry about your family situation. I have some third party experience in that sort of thing, and I know how important family is, so hopefully things will improve. Good luck!


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

Csquared,
I know you are trying to help, but it ain't workin'.
In order to get the proper cases for almost ANY wild cat, you first need to "fire form" the case using factory ammo. This means that the factory case is loaded, and fired in the rifle. In the case of the '06 Ackley the brass is stretched. The taper is removed, and the shoulder is flatened out. This results in a case with slightly more powder capacity, and in the case of my rifle, slightly better accuracy.
To have dies made for the improved is not cost effective. I've looked into it, and there are NO gunsmiths for 150 miles in any direction.
I guess what I reall y need to know is if the decapping die is a full length resize, and if I need to buy a universal decapper, and a neck sizing die.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Full length and neck sizeing dies both have decappers. Midway USA has 30-06 Akley improved 2 die sets (full length sizer/decaper, seating die)from Hornady, product# 528-644 for about sixtey bucks, or they have a three die set by Redding that has full length,neck, and seating dies for about one hundred bucks, product# 882-054


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Well there you go! A cost effective source for 30-06AI dies! If you read the paperwork that comes with a set of rifle dies, it should (RCBS does) explain to you the way to adjust a standard die to either full length resize, or neck size only. Many reloaders buy a universal decapping die, which does neither and can be used for several different cartridges. Good luck with your reloading. Burl


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

At last! Thanks folks. I thnk you have answered my question.


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello, just Kizlode again.
Wanted to let you know that the questions I ahd were answered by a kind individual who works at the Lehi Cabelas. 
The neck sizing die is also a decapper, and the bullet seating die does NOT full lenght resize.
I now have my reloading room set up, and will let you know how it goes.
Kizlode


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello again,
Just wanted to let you know that I found some reloading data for this round in the Hornady manual, and have reduced my groups from 1.5" @ 200 yds with factory ammo to .75" with hand loads!


----------

